#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  zwanger

## puma

salam,,hey meid ik voel heel erg met je mee,dit zou eigelijk je mooiste tyd zijn omdat je een kind verwacht,ik zelf heb dit ook meegemaakt en ben door een hel gegaan,iedereen liet me vallen maar na een tydje ga je steeds meer voelen voor dat kindje wat in je buik zit, en dat gevoel is zo sterk en dat kan niemand je afpakken ik zou zeggen ga naar een verloskundige laat je onderzoeken vecht voor je kind en inshallah zal god je de rechte pad laten zien. sterkte  :giechel:   :jumping:

----------

